# Uferseite und Pflanzenteich neu gestalten



## nieselinho (28. Dez. 2011)

Hallo an alle,
ich würde gerne eine Seite des Teiche neu gestalten. Ich weiß nicht genau wie ich das bewerkstelligen soll und wäre sehr sehr dnakbar, wenn Ihr vl. den einen oder anderen Tipp hättet.

Das Funktionsprinzip sieht so aus: 

Am grünen Pfeil steht der Filter, davor soll der Pflanzenfilter so neu gestaltet werden, dass die Filterfunktion verstärkt wird. Dann fließt das Wasser (Hellgrüner Kreis) an dieser Stelle zurück in den Teich. 
 

Fragen dazu: Wie tief soll der Pflanzenfilter sein? Das Grundstück fällt nach hinten ab, d.h. der Filter und Pflanzenfilter sind oberhalb des Erdreichs. Funktioniert hat das ganze 2011, nur optisch hat es mir nicht gefallen. 
Die zweite Baustelle ist der linke rote Kreis. Auf den Betonkübeln sind im Sommer Holzbretter, die ich zu Bänken zusammengeschraubt habe. Der obere Teil war mit den Steinen links zugesetzt. Wie könnte man das ansprechender gestalten? Mein Problem ist, ich sitze da seit 2 Tagen dran, immer wieder neu arrangiert...es sieht immer gleich aus. Deswegen schreckt es mich auch nicht mehr ab, buddeln zu müssen. 

Ich bin für jeden kreativen Ratschlag dankbar!
Viele Grüße
Robin


----------



## ron (29. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Uferseite und Pflanzenteich neu gestalten*

Hallo Robin,

wenn ich das Bild  und den Text richtig verstehe, fällt das Gelände ab nach links-oben. Ich weiss natürlich nicht wie das weitere Umfeld aussieht. Ich habe beim schnellen durchblättern von deinen Beiträgen leider auch keine Bilder davon gesehen. (Kann aber sein, dass ich was übersehen habe).

Abfallendes Gelände ist etwas, wovon andere Teichfreunde entweder träumen oder es mit Aufwand selbst herstellen. Bietet es doch Möglichkeiten, die es im flachen Gelände nicht gibt.

Wie wäre es zum Beispiel mit einem zusätzlichen Teich. Hier könnte das Wasser aus dem Fischteich vor- oder nachgereinigt werden und würde Platz bieten für Amphibien und ein reiches Insektenleben. Ein Fallstufe dazwischen könnte für zusätzliches Sauerstoff sorgen. (Abhängig vom Sättigungsgrad bevor das Wasser runterfällt).

Ich denke, dass Teich und Umfeld, sprich Garten (auch das Nachbargrundstück) mit einander harmonieren sollten. (Ich persönlich würde überlegen, was mit dem Gartenzaun passieren könnte, weil der nicht sooo charmant ist...) Nicht selten sieht man sich blind auf eine Situation, weil man es nicht schafft einen Schritt zurück zu tun und das Ganze aus einer neuen Perspektive zu sehen. Es kann auch sein, das man sich unbewusst vor grösseren Eingriffen scheut. Trotzdem kann aber genau das die Lösung sein. Und je grösser der Teich, je einfacher ist es das biologische Gleichgewicht aufrecht zu erhalten.



LG

Ron


----------



## Annett (30. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Uferseite und Pflanzenteich neu gestalten*

Hallo Robin,

wie Ron schon vor mir schrieb, ist es schwierig mit nur einem Foto Vorschläge zu machen, da man sich so eher schlecht ein räumliches Bild der Gesamtsituation machen kann. 
Evtl. kannst Du ja diesbezüglich noch einige Bilder aus anderen Perspektiven nachliefern? Gern auch mal eines, was Du eher waagerecht über den Teich hinweg machst, sodass man die Höhe des Filters usw. erkennen kann. 

Was den Pflanzenfilter angeht, versuch Dich mal mit der Suchfunktion und dem Begriff "Bodenfilter". Da sollte es massig Treffer und Informationen geben. 
Denke 50 cm Tiefe sollten schon sein, damit man genug Substrat und damit Halt für die Pflanzen hinein bekommt.


----------



## axel (8. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Uferseite und Pflanzenteich neu gestalten*

Hallo Robin 

Den Pflanzenfilter würd ich in Richtung Tongefäß erweitern auch noch dorthin wo die Brücke ist. Die Sträucher würd ich aber stehen lassen . 
Aus Erfahrung mit meinem Pflanzenfilter würd ich sagen das 30 cm Tiefe ausreichen .
Du läßt das Wasser aus Deinem Filter über ein gelochtes Drainagerohr das am Boden des Pflanzenfilters liegt in den Pflanzenfilter laufen . Das Drainagerohr aber mit einem Fließ umwickeln damit nicht gleich die Wurzeln der Pflanzen das Drainagerohr zusetzen.  
Dann füllst Du  Kieselsteine ein, so ab 8 mm Stärke ( gibts auf Betonmischplätzen ) bis das Drainagerohr bedeckt ist . 
Nun kommen die Wasserpflanzen hinein . Haupsächlich würd ich Sumpfschwertlilien  aös Filterpflanzen einsetzen da sie einen hohen Nährstoffverbrauch haben und ziemlich wiederstandsfähig sind . Aber auch andere Wasserpflanzen wachsen dort prima wenn der Wurzelbereich der Pflanzen von Deinem Teichwasser durchströmt wird.
Die Wasserpflanzen fixierst Du wieder mit den Kieselsteinen. 
Von der Oberfläche läuft das Wasser dann wider in den Teich .
Eine kleine Stufe für den Einlauf in den Teich wäre nicht schlecht damit das Wasser noch Sauerstoff aufnehmen kann .
So ein Pflanzenfilter macht aber auch Arbeit . einmal im Jahr solltest Du die Pflanzen reduzieren. Das die Wurzelmatte nicht zu dicht wird. Und alle 3 Jahre wirst Du das Drainagerohr herausnehmen müssen . Das Fließ erneuern und das Drainagerohr von Pflanzenwurzeln befreien.
Ich bin aber mit dem Filterergebnis zufrieden, da scheue ich die Mühe nicht . 

lg 
axel

.


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (8. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Uferseite und Pflanzenteich neu gestalten*

Hallo Robbin,

ich würde gar nicht so viel Stückwerk machen. Es wäre sicher günstiger, wenn Du nochmal ein großes Stück Folie holst und das in einem Zug neu gestalltest. Den hinteren Teil am Zaun würde ich ein wenig anheben und große Pflanzen einsetzen, damit man den Zaun nicht mehr so sehr sieht.
Wenn Du das machst, mach ruhig 50 oder mehr cm, dann passt mehr substrat rein. Sparen muß man an der Stelle nicht, es ist ja nur ein Spatenstich tiefer.

 

Grüße

Thomas


----------

